# Finally, free patterns from Australia



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns

Check the Reversible Wrap. Enjoy.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, looks like a lot of really pretty knits to be made. Now if I could just find the time.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

such fab patterns!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns, but when I went to print a couple I only get part of the page, it looks like the page is too large to copy it all, if that makes sense. 
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## padrick (Aug 13, 2011)

Great FREE patterns,thanks so much!!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Just what I needed, more lovely things to knit. I love the reversible wrap and it is on my ever growing list.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

For some unknown reason my laptop wont load the site...I sooo wanted to see the beauties you all are raving about.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i could see them but when i pushed on download they all wanted money...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

vershi said:


> Lovely patterns, but when I went to print a couple I only get part of the page, it looks like the page is too large to copy it all, if that makes sense.
> Has anyone else had this problem?


I got to print them after all, just couldn't save them and then print.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> i could see them but when i pushed on download they all wanted money...


I didn't see a download button, which ones are you looking at.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of fabulous patterns to choose from, thank you!!!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Estee said:


> For some unknown reason my laptop wont load the site...I sooo wanted to see the beauties you all are raving about.


http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/reversible-wrap


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Box stitch jacket and long coat

http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/box-stitch-jacket


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

vershi said:


> I didn't see a download button, which ones are you looking at.


Some of them also have a 'blue' highlighted link for free download


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Bath bag - wash cloth and towel

http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/k2-wash-cloth-towel-bag


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Bolero - short and long sleeve versions

http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/k2-bolero


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

didough said:


> Box stitch jacket and long coat
> 
> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/box-stitch-jacket


I cliked on your link and found the pattern at the bottom, its like that on the ones I chose.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

didough said:


> Bolero - short and long sleeve versions
> 
> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/k2-bolero


Was the same with this one too. Only problem I had was when I saved it and tried to print it I only got part of the page. So had to print it from there but had to delete all the pages I did not want if you follow me as everything came up. Let me know if you can do it, maybe I am going about all wrong.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'd love to have the washcloth but every time I tap on it I get the purse. I is anyone able to post a link?

Pzoe


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Thanks. I'd love to have the washcloth but every time I tap on it I get the purse. I is anyone able to post a link?
> 
> Pzoe


Wash cloth, towel and bag - they are all on the same page

http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/k2-wash-cloth-towel-bag


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely patterns but I couldn't print the Reversible Wrap. The field was too wide and cut half the pattern off when I highlighted it. I guess I won't be making it any time soon.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

tootsieroller said:


> Lovely patterns but I couldn't print the Reversible Wrap. The field was too wide and cut half the pattern off when I highlighted it. I guess I won't be making it any time soon.


If you print it from the page that you open you can get it all in, just have to get rid of pages you don't need. Its rather a long way round but I found that was the only way.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns
> 
> Check the Reversible Wrap. Enjoy.


Very nice, especially the reversible wrap. I will certainly enjoy making that one. At least I won't have to worry about putting my sweater on upside down, again.  It looks like there is not wrong way to wear it.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

didough said:


> Wash cloth, towel and bag - they are all on the same page
> 
> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/k2-wash-cloth-towel-bag


Duh on me. Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

What fun patterns. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns
> 
> Check the Reversible Wrap. Enjoy.


I just love that reversible wrap!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Saved ...Thank you!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Great patterns! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If I understood correctly- only the selection on the first page that came up was free. I went immediately to the "more extensive choices" and found they all had prices. Loved the priced options! SO nice to see some stylish and "different" patterns!

uote=bobctwn65]i could see them but when i pushed on download they all wanted money...[/quote]


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. For the future. Have bookmarked site though. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Loved the reversible top. Perfect pattern for my niece for work. Nan


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Reversible knit jacket perfect for my Niece for work. Great gift for next xmas.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Great patterns. Thanks


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

definitely bookmarked it, really nice patterns......thanks for taking the time to post the website address!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Just following on from the heading of this post - Finally free patterns from Australia - Spotlight Australia also have free patterns - if you want to look there. Cheers


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

didough said:


> http://www.knit.net.au/free-patterns/reversible-wrap


Hi Didough
I sent you a pm yesterday and got your reply. This is the wrap I was talking about and not able to download. Would greatly appreciate a pdf.
thanks


----------

